# Burton Ruler vs Burton Rampant vs Nike Vapen



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I just bought some Rulers earlier this season. So far, so good. Your feet are different than mine though. Go try them on and buy the one that fits you best.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

NWBoarder said:


> I just bought some Rulers earlier this season. So far, so good. Your feet are different than mine though. Go try them on and buy the one that fits you best.


this. also, bring your bindings if you can. usually theres no problem, but sometimes there can be.


----------



## Jason913 (Jan 12, 2014)

i love my rulers. but they may not be for you?
check them in store.


----------

